# Step By Step Tutorial for ScreenPrinting Biz Website



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

Hey Everyone, 

A long time ago I came to the forum to see if anyone had put up some best practices for setting up websites, and I couldn't really find what I was looking for. 

As a professional freelance designer I wanted to give you all a Step by Step Tutorial. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Hh6nPw-UkIxeso3PRTsIJeTS79zcxIOuin6oGazSCYg/edit

The tutorial includes instructions for setting up a WordPress website from scratch with 2.25 a month hosting. You will be using the WooCommerce e-Commerce solution. This will allow you to upload bulk products and variations. You will also be able to find a reasonably priced premium theme that will make your site look great. 

PM me with ?s 

Enjoy!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for this presentation, I see many people are searching help on this forum which are new regarding screen printing etc. I'll suggest this to those ones.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the total cost on setting something like this up? I'm looking to build my own website and was going to use HostGator's website builder. But if this is comparable in price, I would be interested to look into it. What would you say the total cost from start to finish was to build your own site?


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

Anywhere from 50 to 200 bux... then 2.25 a month. I looked for a while for a cheap solution that would be easy to use... 

Plus WordPress is an accredited CMS... you can find plenty of great support and documentation on it... : ) hope this helps


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

That does help, im definitely going to check into it. Thanks for your tutorial and your help. I'm going to try jumping into it within the next week. I might have a few more questions for you. Thanks again


----------



## natethegreat (Jan 31, 2010)

noticed you recommend Woo commerce in many of your posts but the most recent you recommend WP-commerce...Is there a reason for the switch? Also do you have an active link showing a live demo of the final outcome of these steps - love the post and info and really appreciate your time - you ever need some design help let me know! : )


----------

